# Canon 20D Highest Usable ISO?



## ftacnikaustin (May 23, 2010)

So I'm taking a few pictures at a friends graduation ceremony tomorrow and I was wondering what the highest usable ISO is on my 20D? I know it goes up to 3200 but the shots look pretty bad. Is there a number I should not go past? I know it's going to be pretty dark so we'll see how this is going to turn out. Thanks


----------



## UUilliam (May 23, 2010)

First:
What lens are you using and what is the largest aperture

secondly: how is the lighting? (what light source is it.)


my guess however (i haven't seen a 20D iso test yet)
is about 1600

another tip i learned recently, underexposing to get that quicker shutter speed is okay, you can fix it easily with Camera RAW / Photoshop
As long as you don't underexpose too much, about 1 - 2 stops maximum.


----------



## Misfitlimp (May 23, 2010)

prolly more like 400 - 800


----------



## KmH (May 23, 2010)

Noisy photos are *way* better than blurry photos. Set the ISO high enough to get sufficient shutter speed.


----------



## ftacnikaustin (May 24, 2010)

Thanks guys. I used my 50 1.8 and set my ISO to 800 max shutter speed about 30 or 25 depending on the shot.


----------



## Baaaark (May 25, 2010)

Check out Digital Cameras: Digital Photography Review, News, Reviews, Forums, FAQ .  The website treats cameras like they're just an electronic device, but when it comes to technical questions like this it is pure gold.  And then you can look for yourself and use your own judgment.

Keep in mind they are incredibly critical, too.


----------



## Big Mike (May 25, 2010)

I use up to 1600 on my 20Ds...but only when the shots aren't too important or it's a dire need for shutter speed.

Normally, ISO 800 is as high as I like to go.


----------

